# micro-mini mac collection



## myrifle (Apr 30, 2006)

it's so puny compared to everyone elses but it totals $$$ so much!! to me anyway, lol.

eyeshadows:
mulch
jewel blue
lavender sky
carbon
surreal in green container with half label
aquadisiac *just bought so its not yet pictured*

pigments:
deckchair

etc. eye stuff:
blacktrack fluidline
luna ccb
peacocky glitter eyeliner
sea me shadestick

Palettes:
Holiday '05 Magenta/Cool:
contains Zinc Bar, Pale Out, Tabby, Parfait Amour, Grey Grape, and Sumptuous Olive.

Lipglass: 
Lychee Luxe  
Pink Lemonade

Lipsticks: 
Plink!
Gigglefest

Teal/warm Stashette from Holiday '05:
C-Thru lipglass
Hug Me lipstick
Rich Reserve lipstick

^^ I wonder why on earth I bought it, as I'm cool and 2 of the colors look horrible on me...probably because of the teal-ness >_<

Face stuff:
NC35 foundation
Stereo Rose skinfinish

brushes:
224

Looking at this, I need:

highlighter/browbone eyeshadow
a light peachy blush
true light peachy lipglass
subtle bronzer


----------



## queenofdisaster (Apr 30, 2006)

nice! i loved the holiday '05 stuff, and i highly regret not getting anything!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

STEREOO ROSEEEEE...me want me want me want...lovely collection hon


----------

